# what is the best ferts



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what is the best ferts for 
Aponogeton ulvaceus
amazon sword 
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius
i was thinking of going to a hydroponic store and using worm castings. ive read this works well. tell me what you guys think all opinion appreciated


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bump anyone


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Aponogeton ulvaceus
amazon sword
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius
i was thinking going metrecide again but i dont now what plants the melt


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Metricide is a carbon alternative to co2, has nothing really to do with fertilizers.

Any plants need 3 things to do well. Light, co2, fertilizers (Micro and Macro)

Look into dosing fertilizers via EI (estimated index) . It will provide all the fertilizers your plants will need. Maybe for the swords some extra root tabs would help with more fertz because they are heavy root feeders.

hope that makes sence


----------

